# Emotional Intelligence



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been thinking about emotional intelligence. What is your opinion on it? Why is it not valued as much as other intelligences tended towards thinking? (that last sentence was an opinion obviously)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think emotional intelligence is less valued because it is a more feminine trait and it is masculine traits that society prefers. I don't think that's the only reason why, but it's one of the mian reasons.


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

Relating to what skycloud has contributed, I think the American ideal is to be efficient, rather than emotional. It's portrayed in a lot of media. They even go to lengths such as exploiting the emotionally weak in order to further their (efficiency-based people) own agenda (if you want to call it that).


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I see Logic as the highest form of intelligent thought. Any form of thought that willingly ignores logic is inferior. "Emotional Intelligence" is an oxymoron, in my opinion. Though emotion obviously has its place in the world.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> I see Logic as the highest form of intelligent thought. Any form of thought that willingly ignores logic is inferior. "Emotional Intelligence" is an oxymoron, in my opinion. Though emotion obviously has its place in the world.


Do you have a proof? Evidence to back up your belief?


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> I see Logic as the highest form of intelligent thought. Any form of thought that willingly ignores logic is inferior. "Emotional Intelligence" is an oxymoron, in my opinion. Though emotion obviously has its place in the world.


Emotion Intelligence is actually form of logic; in essence, it is social and mental logic. Empathy and intrapersonal understanding may be other ways to put it. It allows for better control regarding one's own emotions, as well as having the capability of interacting positively with other people consistently by recognizing and responding to their emotional state.


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

@TurranMC

Seeing logic as the highest form of intelligent thought is just your opinion.

Logic is thinking linearly, going from point A to B to C to D and forming conclusions.

What about lateral type thinking? Where one is able to not utilize logic but form the same and/or more efficient/creative/resourceful/innovative solutions?

Example: a business endeavor might work most efficiently utilizing logic to keep costs minimal but will suffer in others ways, a possible reason being that quality will also diminish. it would take some innovative or out of the box thinking to keep things balanced.

You're limiting yourself and I'm enlightening you so you don't close yourself off just to logic and logic alone.

Emotional intelligence isn't inferior to logical intelligence. They're equal in value and worth. What matters if which you want to apply in your own life, which I assume you'd prefer logic over emotion, hence your very strong opinion of the matter.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Emotion Intelligence is actually form of logic; in essence, it is social and mental logic. Empathy and intrapersonal understanding may be other ways to put it. It allows for better control regarding one's own emotions, as well as having the capability of interacting positively with other people consistently by recognizing and responding to their emotional state.


I agree with this. I think the problem comes from trying to solve problems through "emotional thought" rather than logical.


char1e5 said:


> @TurranMC
> 
> Seeing logic as the highest form of intelligent thought is just your opinion.
> 
> ...


I think the important part of your post is:


> What about lateral type thinking? Where one is able to not utilize logic


If you're thinking of hypothetical situations where you cannot apply logic then of course other forms of thought will be superior. But in pretty much all situations logic is the most intelligent form of thought. Even in your example, I don't see how logical thought will "keep costs minimal but suffer in other ways". Because one is thinking logically does not mean one cannot take emotion into account.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> I agree with this. I think the problem comes from trying to solve problems through "emotional thought" rather than logical.


I would agree with that. :happy:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> I agree with this. I think the problem comes from trying to solve problems through "emotional thought" rather than logical.I think the important part of your post is:If you're thinking of hypothetical situations where you cannot apply logic then of course other forms of thought will be superior. But in pretty much all situations logic is the most intelligent form of thought. Even in your example, I don't see how logical thought will "keep costs minimal but suffer in other ways". Because one is thinking logically does not mean one cannot take emotion into account.


What sort of problems? Math problems? Interpersonal problems? Interpersonal Problems? Scientific problems? Philisophical problems? 

In my opinion....intelligence refers to your ability to excel in certain cognitive functions...whether they be Intuition...sensing....thinking or feeling. To say logical thought is superior sounds one sided and closed minded....not to mention biased to me.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

thehigher said:


> What sort of problems? Math problems? Interpersonal problems? Interpersonal Problems? Scientific problems? Philisophical problems?
> 
> In my opinion....intelligence refers to your ability to excel in certain cognitive functions...whether they be Intuition...sensing....thinking or feeling. To say logical thought is superior sounds one sided and closed minded....not to mention biased to me.


For the problems you listed: all of the above. I do not think you can put forth a problem to which I cannot apply logic.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

good question.. besides the stuff that people have already suggested, perhaps it's less valued because it's less quantifiable and more open ended. for instance there is only one established answer to "2+2", but what's the emotional right answer when your aunt passes away?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

LeelooDallas said:


> good question.. besides the stuff that people have already suggested, perhaps it's less valued because it's less quantifiable and more open ended. for instance there is only one established answer to "2+2", but what's the emotional right answer when your aunt passes away?


I think that is a big part of it as well. However, does this make it less valuable? I think it may also have to do with the lack of intuitives. 70% sensors .....

Sensors tend to like concrete realistic practical.....and even unoriginal and outdated ideas. This cramped idea of intelligence ...could be due to sensors. If you ask most NT's they will agree that intelligence has much more aspects than mere logic...certainly NF's will agree. The idea is there....I think it just needs to be distributed in way that grabs sensors attention. Then ...it mayyy spread like a wild fire....cause lord knows most sensors like to wear the same clothes.....why not ideas?



TurranMC said:


> For the problems you listed: all of the above. I do not think you can put forth a problem to which I cannot apply logic.


Ah but would it be the best way to make a decision? ....I am thinking about the question I just asked 

It depends solely on your goal. Do you want to understand things with your mind? Do you want to learn the truth about your surroundings? OR do you want to learn the truth about you. 

INTP's specialize in how the world works....how things operate....how things fit together in a logical manner. What about you? Do you know how YOU work? Do you know why you may make a irrational decision? Can you predict this? Can you understand what a person is feeling without them even talking. Can you understand hidden motives? 

What do you call someone that is emotionally.....well....intelligent...if you do not use that word?

Oh and I forgot. Go to my post on "intp's and meaning what they say....about what they feel". Tell me what you think about that as well.

In the english laguage, I think thinking and feeling get mixed up often. We will often say things like....what are you thinking? when we mean....what are you introverting about ....whether they be thoughts OR feelings...or even intuiting or sensing. *thinking* in our language refers to all cognitive thought....not just logic....which is why feelings, intuiting, and sensing get overlooked. The term *thinking* is unclear.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> For the problems you listed: all of the above. I do not think you can put forth a problem to which I cannot apply logic.


the question maybe should not be could you use logic in those circumstances but whether or not it's the besttool. just because i can eat my yogurt with a fork doesn't mean i should.



> Then ...it mayyy spread like a wild fire....cause lord knows most sensors like to wear the same clothes..


 i know many many NTs who wear the same clothes..I happen to be one of them. I basically shop uniformly so i see a dress I like I'll buy it in several different colors,same with blouses, skirts and tshirts.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

LeelooDallas said:


> the question maybe should not be could you use logic in those circumstances but whether or not it's the besttool. just because i can eat my yogurt with a fork doesn't mean i should.
> 
> i know many many NTs who wear the same clothes..I happen to be one of them. I basically shop uniformly so i see a dress I like I'll buy it in several different colors,same with blouses, skirts and tshirts.


Yea that wasn't entirely accurate. Good call. But you get the idea I am sure. Like at my college. there are like 15000 kids....who ALL wear the SAME THING....I guess I was just referring to that cause I had to look at it all day that day.....and today.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Yea that wasn't entirely accurate. Good call. But you get the idea I am sure. Like at my college. there are like 15000 kids....who ALL wear the SAME THING....I guess I was just referring to that cause I had to look at it all day that day.....and today.


OOHH i know what you mean,not the individual uniform but the TEAM uniform.... hahahaha yeah you're right it'slike they call each other the night before to make sure they'll all wear the striped oxford shirt :laughing:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

LeelooDallas said:


> OOHH i know what you mean,not the individual uniform but the TEAM uniform.... hahahaha yeah you're right it'slike they call each other the night before to make sure they'll all wear the striped oxford shirt :laughing:


YES haha. Rainbow flip flops, sunglasses, hat, rainboots, khaki shorts, university t shirt and sorority/fraternity t shirts....


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> For the problems you listed: all of the above. I do not think you can put forth a problem to which I cannot apply logic.


Whether you use subjective feelings or objective data, it's still all logic. To be truly logical, is to know what information is needed in what situation. 

Yes, I would agree that many, if not most, decisions should not be made in the heat of an emotional moment. That does not mean taking feelings into account is illogical in itself.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Emotional intelligence is about understanding people- their feelings, motivations, inclinations etc. It helps you to know where they’re coming from, whether they are likely to say yes or no to your idea, what their reservations/hidden intentions could be and how to persuade them. Emotional intelligence is what gets you buy-in in any group or organisation. It also determines your ability to manage and bring out the best in your team. Without it, I would say that effective leadership is impossible.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

It's actually valued on the working field and relationships in general, so I don't see where you got the idea it's less valued (perhaps because of Western society's high and critical demands). 
People with a higher emotional intelligence tend to do well socially and that can have certain advantages. Imagine a person with a huge IQ who has absolutely no social feel or effective social strategy that he goes by.. He could get lost as well if he doesn't find a niche he fits into, or he could experience more difficulty in his human relationships. 
Some jobs require more EQ working than others and I wouldn't rule that out or value it less, it really depends on the function you're going to have and the things you want to do in life. 
Same goes for human relationships: It's fucking valued.
Don't underestimate a good EQ but of course, use your brains all the time. ^^


----------

